# Oral care for shiny, white, healthy teeth!



## SagMaria (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay, I'm one of the few to admit I don't floss ...EVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What do you women recommend for the best of oral care?  Tooth brush, tooth paste, mouthwash, teeth whiteners, etc.  Also, I'm in the market for an electric toothbrush and I was wondering if you ladies could recommend what works best for you.  ALSO, I am thinking of getting braces and I was wondering what kind work the best and fastest, metal, clear or those new Invisilign thingamabobs.  THANX!!!


----------



## Katja (Apr 17, 2007)

*I've just started using Crest Vivid Night toothpaste, and I'm loving it so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 20, 2007)

I think Invisalign works great. I used them for 10 months & my teeth look a lot better. And crest white strips are amazing. I recently bought them at Costco and started using them, my teeth are already getting whiter


----------



## TOM TOM (Apr 20, 2007)

Not smoking and limiting consumption of red wine and coffee will help prevent teeth from staining.  I brush twice a day and i floss everyday so it limits my chances of gum disease.  I don't really think those at home whitening kits are very good.  I went to the dentist to get my teeth bleached and now they look great


----------



## SagMaria (Apr 21, 2007)

I wonder how they compare to the metal kind in terms of permanent straightening, quickness of correction, etc....?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_I think Invisalign works great. I used them for 10 months & my teeth look a lot better. And crest white strips are amazing. I recently bought them at Costco and started using them, my teeth are already getting whiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## mistella (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the metal braces are suppose to work quicker than Invisilign but it depends. Invisilign are for teeth that aren't too crooked and just need a little help straightening out (so you really don't wear them that long, maybe a year). Your teeth never stay permanent after you get braces, but I guess that depends too. I had braces for more than a year and a half and I still have to wear my retainer. I didn't wear mine for half a year and my teeth moved. But my friend NEVER wore her retainer and still doesn't and her teeth have not moved at all! So I guess that just depends on how your own body works


----------



## surfdiva (May 14, 2007)

I second the Crest Vivid White - it is the best whitening toothpaste that I've tried (and it doesn't hurt my teeth). I also use a Sonicare toothbrush. I love it, but the only downside is that the replacement brush heads are expensive. I also do little things each day to prevent staining, like drinking coffee and red wine with a straw, and then doing a quick rinse afterwards. And girl, you better start flossing! Gum disease is n-a-s-t-y.


----------



## SagMaria (May 18, 2007)

What about those Crest STRIPS?  Anyone have any luck with those?  And don't whitening toothpastes ruin enemel?  CALLING ALL DENTAL HYGENISTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

Hi ,  I'm 19 and I NEVER FLOSSSED lik e never, literally. . I'm pretty sure that I don't know anyone that does other than my parents.

Then I got gingivitis and realized that there is a reason why they tell you to floss.

When you go to your dentist ask them to show you exactly how to floss because I found out that I didn't even know how to do it right! 

Also, brush your teeth for 3 minutes, and if you CAN use a natural toothpaste (such as TOMS) because the sugar in colgate and all that is not good for your teeth.

Another thing is instead of using listerine rinse your mouth out with warm salt water to kill remaining germs. Rinsing your mouth with listerine is the same as rinsing it with sugar water.

(or buy an organic mouthwash) 


Good luck and i'm serious about the 3 minutes thing.)


----------



## user79 (Jun 2, 2007)

Crest White Strips worked great for me!! I got a lot of compliments on how white my teeth were looking, but not scary alien white. I'm thinking of doing them again soon, because I smoke.


----------



## Celina (Jun 2, 2007)

I might look into braces, too, for the bottom though since my molars are FINALLY coming through (I'm 23) and the dentist said it could shift my lower teeth.  A friend of mine got those Invisaline ones and her teeth are really nice looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For the health of my mouth and teeth I have to make myself floss every night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I use a soft manual brush with a whitening, remineralizing toothpaste, and Crest Pro Health mouthwash (every morning and night).  My teeth stay a nice, natural white color which is nice since I've tried the whitestrips and my teeth were too sensitive for them.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 5, 2007)

i recently bought this cos i hate flossing i think its so awkward
with this you basically fill it up with warmish water (cold will hurt!) and press the button it lets out a 'jet of water' so it blasts all the gunk out from in between your teeth

http://www.waterpik.com/dentalcare/

i think in the US its around $30 (wheras here i pay double lol) which i dont think is too bad a price considering.

on the note of toothbrushes mine has a little thingy magiig which buzzes when you've been brushin for 2 mins

its very similar to this one

http://www.oralb.com/us/products/product.asp?tid=products&sub=power&cid=power&pid=3  d

i also like the sound of the stop pulsating thing if your brushing too hard which mine doesn't have as its a older model but it sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the brushes are also blue which turn lighter the longer you've had it so you know when to replace


----------



## lipshock (Jun 5, 2007)

Crest White Strips are the best, seriously!  When I used them, my teeth were insanely white (my teeth are already white enough already due to the fact that I am an insane, addictive user of whitening toothpastes).  I was constantly receiving compliments on them and even my dentists complimented them, though of course, he suggested I get professional teeth whitening done for longer results but I let him know I did it just to try it.

A really good whitening toothpaste I've fallen in love with is Aquafresh Extreme Clean: Whitening Mint Experience.  I love the foaming action.  It literally makes my whole mouth feel so super clean.  And not to mention, the fact that I use it everyday, my teeth are white, white, white!


----------



## Stormy (Jun 5, 2007)

Flossing is SO so so important.  Your brush can't get between your teeth and that's where a LOT of food and sugar hangs out...and decays and rots.  It's even more important if you drink a lot of soda or sugary beverages.  

I like the Crest Whitestrips as well, I am using them right now, although starting to get some sensitivty from the peroxide.  I'll go down to once a day rather than twice.

I've been in the dental industry a LONG time so I know a lot more about teeth than I ever wanted to!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 5, 2007)

Floss your teeth! All sorts of crap gets stuck in between. If anything, it'll help prevent cavities and fillings or worse, crowns/root canals. The procedures aren't bad, but the cost is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To keep your teeth bright, limit coffee, tea, and anything dark that'll stain your teeth. Drink that kind of stuff through straws and don't swish it around.

And it's obvious but visit your dentist frequently and pay attention to any cracks in any fillings you have. I knew I had a crack in one but didn't go to the dentist. Food and things like that got stuck, and I ended up needing a root canal and crown because of the decay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would've been better off just getting the filling fixed immediately.


----------



## vickih (Jun 6, 2007)

not sure i could drink my coffee through a straw to prevent staining..


----------

